# blu-ray



## Hippo (Dec 30, 2008)

With all these baptism and theonomy threads I fear that we are losing sight of more pressing concerns, namely with profile 2.0 now available in new players is it now time to adopt blu-ray?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been curious about the same thing. Our dvd player is dead. I've been wondering what I should do. Frankly, I miss my Beta. . .


----------



## Hippo (Dec 30, 2008)

I watched "Transformers" last night and rather sadly the film blew me away, if I am going to buy it I have a hankering to buy it on blu-ray. 

In my view as a new profile blu-ray palyer only costs $220 (£150) or so it is worth buying the player if you have the cash to spare and if you really want a film then get it on blu-ray.

I find the speed with which CRT televisons have disappeard from shops to be amazing, we really are moving into a new technological age.

I find my admiration for Transformers to be very embarrasing, I have Battleship Potempkin on my shelf to show off and can whitter away for hours on the merits of Swedish cinema.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2008)

I very much enjoy Blu-ray but I do not enjoy the price of them! When DVD's sell for 15 brand new and Blu Ray (same movie) is 30 I just want to scream.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2008)

Blu-ray is vastly superior to DVD. We get all our movies on blu-ray now... when we were at home, we had to endure dvds even though some of our family members have 1080p capable televisions. I pleaded with them to upgrade to blu-ray.

Amazon frequently has pretty good sales on blu-ray movies. This makes the cost comparable to dvd, but even when it costs more, the quality is so vastly superior that in my estimation it is worth it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)

be gone evil time stealing television.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2008)

We really don't watch much television. Mostly ours is used in homeschooling. My question is this: is blu-ray going to be the format that everything moves toward so that even education discs will need to be played on a blu-ray player?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2008)

Eventually, yes. It may take YEARS yet to faze out DVD though. When it's strictly hi-def Blu-Ray has won that "war" and is the standard format.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2008)

dvds can be played on blu-ray players... so there's no need to throw away your dvd collection when/if you get a blu-ray player.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> be gone evil time stealing television.



You know what takes most of my time? I'm talking about 65% of it?

...my job!

-----Added 12/30/2008 at 01:50:54 EST-----



SolaScriptura said:


> dvds can be played on blu-ray players... so there's no need to throw away your dvd collection when/if you get a blu-ray player.



Good point, you can even look for one that upscales the DVD a little bit.


----------



## snap_dragon (Dec 30, 2008)

*Blu Ray=10 yr life span?*

Is Blu-ray future proof? - Blu-ray Forum


----------



## asc (Dec 31, 2008)

snap_dragon said:


> Is Blu-ray future proof? - Blu-ray Forum



i recently broke down and got a PS3. watching bluray has been great.
i signed up for the Sony Playstation credit card, so it was only $280 or
so. it looks so realistic, I can't imagine it being replaced any time soon.
how much better can a movie really look?

i haven't had a chance to play any games yet; they're mostly too violent
with my little boys around. hopefully there will be a better selection with
time.

as an added benefit, i'm really enjoying using it as a media player: 
being able to play pictures and home videos through it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 31, 2008)

PS3 is great!


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Jan 3, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> PS3 is great!



It most certainly is!!! I bought one about a 1.5 years ago and have been extremely happy with the purchase. Especially since blu-ray claimed victory over HD.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> My question is this: is blu-ray going to be the format that everything moves toward so that even education discs will need to be played on a blu-ray player?



No, I doubt it. Computer hard drives/USB drives&floppy disks/memory/download speeds have been increasing in capacity much faster than CDs/DVDs/Blu-Ray that it may not be long before optical discs are fased out completely. Compare downloading a compressed Blu-Ray movie and storing it on a USB stick today to downloading a CD of music and storing it on floppy disk in 1985 and you'll see what I mean. One technology is increasing by a factor of 10 per decade, the other by 100 to 1,000. By the time it achieves the dominance over DVD that DVD had over VHS, Blu-Ray will be obsolete.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 02:21:19 EST-----

For example, I remember perhaps a decade ago it was assumed that optical discs would continue to be used in portable music players, and there was hype around the idea that one day CDs would contain so much music that one could fit their entire CD collection on one disc, and carry it around with them; then the iPod and similar products blew that idea out of the water, pretty much overnight. I would not be surprised if the same thing that happened to audio happens to video within 5 years.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> We really don't watch much television. Mostly ours is used in homeschooling. My question is this: is blu-ray going to be the format that everything moves toward so that even education discs will need to be played on a blu-ray player?



The problem is technological life times. Go back to LP's, reel-to-reel tape, cassettes, CDs, DVDs the technological life times are getting shorter and shorter. Blu-ray's possible replacement is already here in on-line distribution.

At least DVDs are compatible with and playable on blu-ray players.


----------



## Hippo (Jan 3, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > My question is this: is blu-ray going to be the format that everything moves toward so that even education discs will need to be played on a blu-ray player?
> ...




These are all good points and it just shows how futile it is to try to identify future proof technology, everything will be out of date in a few years. With computers it happens all the time in a very visible way.

What you need to do is to jump on the new technology when its price has fallen to an acceptable level (a very personal decision depending on all sorts of factors) and the technology specs have been finalised.

With Blu Ray we are just about there. 

I must say I am impressed with Blu Ray, the colours are so vibrant and if you are buying or renting a DVD Blu Ray is a much better investment. I have just watched Apocolypto and Tallegeda Nights, and both look super on Blu Ray.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Mummy and Blade Runner look amazing in Blu!!!


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Jan 4, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > My question is this: is blu-ray going to be the format that everything moves toward so that even education discs will need to be played on a blu-ray player?
> ...



I agree....my guess would be that flash memory will ultimately be the next major technology for the distribution of media.(Movies specifically)

Realistically, this could take a good 10-15 years to become popular....mainly because it's going to take an *affordable* +100gb card to hold an HD movie that can compete with advancing Blue Ray technology. Currently, Blu-Ray has been known to hold up to 500GB on a single disk. (Using 20 layers)


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hippo said:


> I watched "Transformers" last night and rather sadly the film blew me away, if I am going to buy it I have a hankering to buy it on blu-ray.
> 
> In my view as a new profile blu-ray palyer only costs $220 (£150) or so it is worth buying the player if you have the cash to spare and if you really want a film then get it on blu-ray.
> 
> ...



It is a new age alright...a new age of lower dots per inch resolution...

I have an old fashioned high quality CRT TV, and the dot-per inch resolution on it is much better than any of the HD TVs I have seen out there....the HD TVs I see all have this JPEG like blurriness to them compared to a high quality CRT TV. I think it is a real step backwards. The HD TVs are bigger than the older CRTs, but not as clear dot per inch wise as the smaller CRT TVs. I would rather watch a smaller TV that has a higher "dot per inch" resolution. but alas, the FCC is forcing lower dot per inch resolutions down our throats.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 5, 2009)

You could always get a smaller, higher dot per inch, HD TV.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been acing to buy a PS3 as a blue ray player. I haven't found a good enough excuse yet especially as a college student who's broke and is saving up to pay for books.


----------

